# KA24DE Timing



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

What would be a good timming adjustment for my KA running on 91 oct and the mods listed in my sig?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm having the damndest time with this! I cant find any timing marks and my timing light wont turn on. I need some pics on where I should look for the marks and where the TPS is.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I think the area I'm supposed to look at is under the water pump but I don't see anything.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Cant seem to get any help or pics to what I've been searching for. Other forums give me an idea of the timing advance but not where I can find it. Its probably covered with dirt so I cant see it.

Oh well, I'm getting the car chipped this month so I'll just forget it. I just wanted to compare manual timing to ECU timing results.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I finally found it! Like I thought, it was marred with dirt. And I figured out why my timing light didn't work. Thoses thick ass insulated Hotwires wouldn't transmit a charge. I clipped the lead to the skinny part of the hotwire and, vola! Unfortunately, I have no performance meter or dyno so I cant tell if it did anything. It sorta pulls harder but it could be the hotwires.

Thanks for all the help, especially you, Kellen. j/k :kiss:


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

hmmmmm....started having some irractic idle, when I'm at a stop with the brake pressed. It fluctuates from 650 and 600 sometimes. Where the hell is that damn idle screw?


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Returned the timing to 20 but still get some idle movement between 700-600rpm. When I have the headlights on and brakes pressed it will drop my rpm to 600. idle fluctuates when my auto belts or power windows are in use to. Is this normal? 

It seems like an amp issue to me. 

I think I will upgrade the grounding for the car. The car's name isn't Rusty for nothing so I know they could use replacing. I don't think I need a voltage stabilizer at this point.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I cant figure out why I'm getting such a drop in rpms.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

kellen_wynn said:


> Returned the timing to 20 but still get some idle movement between 700-600rpm. When I have the headlights on and brakes pressed it will drop my rpm to 600. idle fluctuates when my auto belts or power windows are in use to. Is this normal?
> 
> It seems like an amp issue to me.
> 
> I think I will upgrade the grounding for the car. The car's name isn't Rusty for nothing so I know they could use replacing. I don't think I need a voltage stabilizer at this point.


does it in my car, of course im only rocking a ga16de, but it thought id say it does it in my car too sence no one else has replied to this thread.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

landlord said:


> does it in my car, of course im only rocking a ga16de, but it thought id say it does it in my car too sence no one else has replied to this thread.


Thanks I feel better. I think its a ground thing, we'll see when I upgrade the wires.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

kellen_wynn said:


> Thanks I feel better. I think its a ground thing, we'll see when I upgrade the wires.


i always assumed it was just an underpowered altinator putting excessive load on a low torque engine. i mean when im rolling up a window and turn on the blower for the heater i swear my car almost stalls! lol.


----------



## 93240sxse0 (Nov 3, 2005)

for some reason my car drops in rpms also .. differing from 700 to 400 rpms its weird .. it runs good until i stop at a light or something .. the timing is timed right .. i checked it altleast a hundred times


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I somewhat fixed the problem. The ground wires! Like I said before. I haven't upgraded the ground wires but what I did was cleaned the rust off my contact points. Much less fluctuation in rpms. I'm now seriously thinking of upgrading the ground wires after this result.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

5 degree further advance? It's ghetto, but you can turn the distributor cap when you're on the dyno and leave it at the degree of maximum HP...


----------

